# Winclone fail!



## avmccann (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm not the most tech savy but i'll try to explain as best i can.
I Have a MacBook Pro 15" (Lion) with Windows 7 Bootcamp partition.
I decided to backup my Bootcamp partition as this is where most of my important work is. Whislt in the Mac Partition i ran Winclone, following online instructions closely. I choose the Bootcamp partition and chose to save it on my Mac desktop with the name 'Full Bootcamp'.
The size of the partition was approx 70GB. 

I left the process running and came to back to find a a message saying it had failed. I noticed there was a Winclone file on the desktop called 'Full Bootcamp' but it was only about 10GB. I also noticed a Winclone file in the trash and was temped to empty it but panicked and decided to abandon the whole thing and shut down. 
I started in bootcamp to make sure the partition was ok. It started up fine and was able to use all my files etc. I was also able to access files on the Mac partition. I then booted up in Mac again but it just kept going to a grey screen with a cursor. 
I opened the disk utility in the Mac partition and tried the repair option. It appears to be ok.

What would have caused this and how can i get into my mac partition?
I would rather not do a Lion reinstall if possible. 
All the files are still there, i just cant access them in Mac.
Any help appreciated with this!
Andre


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you tried holding OPTION while you boot? this should let you select the Partition you want to boot into.


----------



## avmccann (Jan 5, 2012)

Well i can successfully choose the mac partition (and the apple even comes up) but at the point where my mac desktop usually appears it just remains a blank screen but with a working cursor :S


----------

